# washed cappings



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I switched to using home made solar wax melter for my wax cleaning. Cappings melt through a heavy paper towel product that gets all the impurities. 

How much rinsing do I need to do of cappings before sending through the melter? 
If I do a gentle rinse and leave some of the honey, will that cause the candles to burn poorly?
thanks


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Honey in the wax will interfere with a clean burn. Rinse wax well or have the bees clean the cappings off. Also, if you put a little water in the wax collector in the solar melter, that will help clean the wax.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Bee Bliss. I put water in the catcher to keep the wax from sticking to container. 
I use a styrofoam cooler with the center of the lid cut out. The heavy paper towel goes under the raised lid, wax on top of towel, glass panel over the top which covers 4 coolers. I got them at Dollar Tree last year and stocked up. I have 4 glass panels and can do up to 12 batches at a time. The wax melts into a Tupperware container with water, inside the cooler. I have pictures somewhere. The wax is beautiful when it's done. 
I wondered though if I could leave the honey in cappings, thanks for your reply.


----------

